# Improving Inbound



## KillerTL (Jan 13, 2022)

I am about to move from fulfillment to GMTL Inbound.  The ETL is very new and inexperienced and is really struggling.  One of our PP2 TLs is pretty burnt out and the other is brand new.  I know that getting the GM process right will take some time so does anyone have any tips or advice on where to start.  I know the sort is probably the first place to start.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrT (Jan 13, 2022)

1.Sort is a big one but if your store is struggling it can be hard to get done.
It can be done easier if you correct mistakes in your custom blocks.  For example i recently added a uboat for hba to help break up some heavy uboats and reorganized my chemical uboats/flat.  
2. Do not let your repacks get behind, it is very tempting to get vehicles empty for the next day but it is much easier to get a person to push an extra uboat then it is to do repacks.
3.  Work clean and safe so you dont touch things too much.  Good decision making is key but that might be hard if your new.
There is a lot that can cause a bad unload and it sets up the day for success or failure.  Make sure the rest of you leadership team is on board since you affect all areas of the store and there areas all effect yours.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 13, 2022)

1. Visit my store during our unload.

2. Watch carefully. Note all you observe.

3. Go back to your store and do the exact opposite.


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 13, 2022)

Eat more often  you'll burn a huge amount of calories.

Be kind to your team,  it's a shit job but one of the most important ones in the store.

Try to stay ahead on transition workload,  get all new merch right from truck to shelf. You don't have resources to touch it more than once.

Always try to make sure the dock is cleared before the team leaves, or you'll be stuck doing it.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 13, 2022)

As much as possible, have all your u-boats and flat beds empty to start with. Sounds obvious, but it's so foundational that it shouldn't be assumed. 
Support your team with the little things - make sure the fans are turned on when it's hot, swap out full vehicles for them, have spill clean-up materials on hand.
Notice which members of your team might need some pointers on how to load a vehicle well - I've seen some "full" u-boats with a lot of space not used because boxes are loaded haphazardly and flat beds with leaning piles that are going to tip over as soon as it's moved.
And I agree with @MrT about keeping up with the repacks; pick labels make the cases go quickly so they can be done by almost anyone. Repacks are a different animal entirely.


----------



## jenna (Jan 13, 2022)

paging  
@allnew2


----------



## jenna (Jan 13, 2022)

I just know that you need people on the line that give a damn.  and don't move at a glacial pace.

I think most of the team at my store is burned out.
best of luck to you.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 13, 2022)

Where do I begin . Safety, reporting , sort . Safety should be your number one priority always maintain safety during unload by doing so you don’t spend time cleaning after trucks are done. Have your unloader utilize the step stool if he/she can’t reach the boxes , PIPO are sometimes side by side , you don’t need to stop the truck in order to get them out get a pallet jack move it to the left and continue unloading . If pipos are stacked unstack them inside the trailer then call the leader to come get it there’s no reason for you to have anything on the docks during unload . Any empty pallets make sure your unloader gets them out and puts them in the home . Utilize the trailer detail report to see what bulk you are having . I have my unloader build the pallets of bulk inside the trailer . Sort sets everyone for success if you don’t have a good sort then no one can be held accountable and it will fall onto you . Change custom blocks if needed. I usually get with the etls to see what they want on vehicles and make it happen.  I see people mentioning not falling behind on repacks I don’t know how could you fall behind on that . Besides now only 3 and 4 needs to be sorted off the line and they go on the vehicles that belongs ie pets goes on a pet vehicle, bath will go with the domestics vehicles.  I do not allow any transition to be trapped besides mini and rear sea  ( and that gets sorted by aisle again utilize trailer detail) everything else goes to the floor . It is the job of salesfloor Tl to ensure they are setting their salesplaners ahead if not it is their job to backstock it . Don’t sacrifice sort over speed . By looking at the trailer detail you can see what gets hits the most and anticipate running out on vehicles, stop and push those areas, do anticipate your team needs and change out their vehicles. Do stop the truck for a spill to instill safety . By maintaining safe and clean unload you won’t need to do much after trucks are done.I’m not sure what areas or if any you own as inbound Tl , my inbound tls don’t own the salesfloor .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 14, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> 1. Visit my store during our unload.
> 
> 2. Watch carefully. Note all you observe.
> 
> 3. Go back to your store and do the exact opposite.


You mean drag boxes on the floor instead of the conveyor?, talk is very very cheap.


----------



## MrT (Jan 14, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Where do I begin . Safety, reporting , sort . Safety should be your number one priority always maintain safety during unload by doing so you don’t spend time cleaning after trucks are done. Have your unloader utilize the step stool if he/she can’t reach the boxes , PIPO are sometimes side by side , you don’t need to stop the truck in order to get them out get a pallet jack move it to the left and continue unloading . If pipos are stacked unstack them inside the trailer then call the leader to come get it there’s no reason for you to have anything on the docks during unload . Any empty pallets make sure your unloader gets them out and puts them in the home . Utilize the trailer detail report to see what bulk you are having . I have my unloader build the pallets of bulk inside the trailer . Sort sets everyone for success if you don’t have a good sort then no one can be held accountable and it will fall onto you . Change custom blocks if needed. I usually get with the etls to see what they want on vehicles and make it happen.  I see people mentioning not falling behind on repacks I don’t know how could you fall behind on that . Besides now only 3 and 4 needs to be sorted off the line and they go on the vehicles that belongs ie pets goes on a pet vehicle, bath will go with the domestics vehicles.  I do not allow any transition to be trapped besides mini and rear sea  ( and that gets sorted by aisle again utilize trailer detail) everything else goes to the floor . It is the job of salesfloor Tl to ensure they are setting their salesplaners ahead if not it is their job to backstock it . Don’t sacrifice sort over speed . By looking at the trailer detail you can see what gets hits the most and anticipate running out on vehicles, stop and push those areas, do anticipate your team needs and change out their vehicles. Do stop the truck for a spill to instill safety . By maintaining safe and clean unload you won’t need to do much after trucks are done.I’m not sure what areas or if any you own as inbound Tl , my inbound tls don’t own the salesfloor .


You might have enough vehicles for repacks but getting 20 repacks of otc or 30 3s and 15 kitchen repacks.  My 4s come presorted now, we dont have extra vehicles and will either sort on pallets or put them under the rollers during unload.  If the have the vehicles to keep repacks on the vehicles then by all means do that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 14, 2022)

Inbound questions... again | The Break Room


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 14, 2022)

MrT said:


> My 4s come presorted now ...


Jealous!


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You mean drag boxes on the floor instead of the conveyor?


Think positive!

Like:

Maintain Your Equipment!
Leaking bottles of laundry detergent don't need to be set aside. Instead, push them down the conveyor line! This provides lubrication to the skates and rollers without having to stop your unload.

Use Physics to Your Advantage!
Large, heavy boxes can be placed on top of smaller, lighter boxes. The overbearing weight will reduce the smaller box to an even smaller, more manageable size. (More defects? Less push time!)

Motivate Your Team!
External motivators work best. Broken glass jars of spaghetti sauce on a concrete floor might look like a safety threat to the untrained eye, but an effective leader knows it can be the impetus team members need to move more quickly!


----------



## MrT (Jan 14, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Jealous!


It is nice


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 15, 2022)

MrT said:


> You might have enough vehicles for repacks but getting 20 repacks of otc or 30 3s and 15 kitchen repacks.  My 4s come presorted now, we dont have extra vehicles and will either sort on pallets or put them under the rollers during unload.  If the have the vehicles to keep repacks on the vehicles then by all means do that.


That’s when you stop and push . Best practice .


----------



## CTL (Feb 9, 2022)

My question is, how do you get out of the rut you are in? I am a GM(PP1)/Inbound TL, and we are struggling. We are only 7 trailers a week, I would say averaging about 2000 pieces. Staffing wise, I currently only have 3 team members that are listed as actual Inbound Experts. I lost 2 in the last week. I would say on any given day, we roll anywhere from 15 to upwards of 45 vehicles of freight. I have come in to over 50 vehicles of rolled freight before. We have multiple problems across the store contributing to this issue, but I just want some advice on how I can lead my team better, and improve efficiencies from my standpoint.

First of all, I think there is some inefficiency with some of our teams productivity. Does anyone use assignment sheets, and if so, what do you like/dislike about them. How does your team feel about them? How did you convey the message of why you are using them. I know my store has used them in the past, but I know the team did not take kindly to it. It does feel like micromanaging, but maybe that’s where we are at now. Any thoughts on that would be helpful.

Second, how do you combat fatigue amongst your inbound team? My team is worn out, and they have told me so many times. One of my team members has been with Target for a long time, and they can be hard to engage with. I realize it sounds ridiculous that I’m asking for help with engaging with my team, but I honestly don’t know what to do with this team member. They don’t talk very often, and when I have given them direction, they seem bothered by it. I don’t want them to feel like I’m pressuring them too much, which goes back to my issue with assignment sheets and micromanaging. We have just been struggling for so long though, I don’t even feel as engaged in my job, which I am seeing they can sense. I don’t want to be negative in front of them, but it is becoming increasingly difficult to manage that. Any help with team engagement is much appreciated.

Lastly, I am getting inconsistent messages from my leaders. My ETL and SD are on two different wave lengths, which is frustrating. My SD says one thing, and my ETL will come along and tell me to ignore it. How can I handle this better? I have voiced my concerns on this multiple times to them both directly, and to my ETL HR, to no avail. It seems like they just give me the run around so that none of them have to take any responsibility. Them giving me inconsistent messages causes me to give my team inconsistent messages, leading I’m sure to some of that fatigue.

I realize this is a loaded comment, but I really would appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 9, 2022)

Sorry CTL, I wish I had some advice ro give you, but your store sounds just like ours and I imagine quite a few others. And sadly things have been degenerating at a rapid pace since Covid started....


----------



## ION the Prize (Feb 9, 2022)

CTL said:


> I would say on any given day, we roll anywhere from 15 to upwards of 45 vehicles of freight ...



Have you tried piling it all onto one vehicle?


----------



## jenna (Feb 9, 2022)

@CTL  our store is on the struggle bus, too.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 10, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Think positive!
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


And smelling that sauce could be just the right tool to get team members to push through until LUNCH TIME!  










Hello Chef Boyardee!


----------



## MrT (Feb 10, 2022)

Honestly just knowing that at some point youll get caught up and working to try and make every day a step in the right direction.  Not everyday will and some will go backwards but there's not much you can do about it.  We were really close to getting on track until we got sent all this extra toys domestics and kitchen freight.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 10, 2022)

CTL said:


> Lastly, I am getting inconsistent messages from my leaders. My ETL and SD are on two different wave lengths, which is frustrating. My SD says one thing, and my ETL will come along and tell me to ignore it. How can I handle this better? I have voiced my concerns on this multiple times to them both directly, and to my ETL HR, to no avail. It seems like they just give me the run around so that none of them have to take any responsibility. Them giving me inconsistent messages causes me to give my team inconsistent messages, leading I’m sure to some of that fatigue.


Can you meet with them together to address the issue with both of them at the same time so that they can actually hear the inconsistency and possibly meet in the middle?


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 10, 2022)

Inbound and GM are some of the more difficult areas of the store to manage with limited payroll and staffing. Modernization works great if you have the hours to implement it properly: Inbound Experts unloading the truck and supporting heavy areas while GM Experts / DBOs do the bulk of the work. That's clearly not how most stores operate. My store has Inbound Experts as DBOs, which severely impacts the overall process when we have double trucks since their workload is doubled, but their shifts remain the same.

You really just need to be adaptive and good at improvising or working with what you have, because a lot of what prevents the process from working properly is scheduling and freight -- two things that you ultimately have zero control over as a TL.


----------

